# Looking for some info???



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guy's Been so busy with the this years new haunt Mall of Horror and they want us back for next year. I want to change a lot tho !st being the way we lead are guest's threw. I don't want to use a leader like we did this year, I was wondering what you guys do I could go with the Led light thing but it's been done in all the pro haunts. I have tons of props to have detail everywhere so I was hoping to find those Remote Flashlights that I could control from the main switch room and I can watch them on are new camera system any ideas or if someone know the link to this flashlight let me know.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I guess there isn't any one who knows what I'm talking about or maby there is lol. I want to find some info on the control board Terro Syndicate uses. Over on the Halloween Forum we had some good chat going but it leaned to DMX and was looking for somthing different any help would be great....


----------

